# Muslims...



## WileyCoyote (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, Jesus can be trashed here, but Mohammed? Appearantly not. I have posted 2 different threads about stupid fucking Muslims, both deleted by moderators. A real double-standard.

I guess this thread will be deleted as well. But not before I say that Muslims suck more than Christians do. Fuck you Muslims, and moderators too...


----------



## Wordz (Apr 15, 2012)

*&#8203;Athiests tend to be pro muslim for some reason.*


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 15, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *&#8203;Athiests tend to be pro muslim for some reason.*


Yeah, I've noticed...


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 15, 2012)

There is a different between prejudice and criticism. Prejudice is not tolerated here, even if it is in the service of making a good point. I have seen several threads here examine the Muslim faith, they were not simply expressions of hate resulting in alienation, as this appears to be.


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

i love everybody.


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

axionjaxson said:


> i love everybody.


except the enemy.


----------



## Jogro (Apr 15, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Wow, Jesus can be trashed here, but Mohammed? Appearantly not. I have posted 2 different threads about stupid fucking Muslims, both deleted by moderators. A real double-standard.
> 
> I guess this thread will be deleted as well. But not before I say that Muslims suck more than Christians do. Fuck you Muslims, and moderators too...



Way to win friends and influence people, pal. 

If you've got issues with Muslims, so be it. Why don't you discuss *those* instead of this shallow swearing and name-calling?

I've got no special love for Islam, but if I were moderator here, I'd delete this thread in heartbeat.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 15, 2012)

*&#8203;Man boy love. *


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 15, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *&#8203;Athiests tend to be pro muslim for some reason.*


Wrong, Islam takes the cake.....

"Slay the unbelievers wherever you find them.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 2:191
&#8220;Make war on the infidels living in your neighborhood.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 9:123
&#8220;When opportunity arises, kill the infidels wherever you catch them.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 9:5
&#8220;Any religion other than Islam is not acceptable.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 3:85
&#8220;The Jews and the Christians are perverts; fight them.&#8221;... Qur&#8217;an 9:30
&#8220;Maim and crucify the infidels if they criticize Islam&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 5:33
&#8220;Punish the unbelievers with garments of fire, hooked iron rods, boiling water; melt their skin and bellies.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an22:19
&#8220;The unbelievers are stupid; urge the Muslims to fight them.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 8:65
&#8220;Muslims must not take the infidels as friends.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 3:28
&#8220;Terrorize and behead those who believe in scriptures other than the Qur&#8217;an.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 8:12
&#8220;Muslims must muster all weapons to terrorize the infidels.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 8:60
"I shall cast terror into the hearts of the infidels. Strike off their heads, strike off the very tips of their fingers. Qur'an 8:12,


----------



## Wordz (Apr 15, 2012)

*&#8203;I never said terrorists liked the athiests*


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 15, 2012)

Wordz said:


> *&#8203;I never said terrorists liked the athiests*



...........................


----------



## infinitihigh (Apr 15, 2012)

Nuke the muslims and WINNING!


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 15, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Wow, Jesus can be trashed here, but Mohammed? Appearantly not. I have posted 2 different threads about stupid fucking Muslims, both deleted by moderators. A real double-standard.
> 
> I guess this thread will be deleted as well. But not before I say that Muslims suck more than Christians do. Fuck you Muslims, and moderators too...





Heisenberg said:


> There is a different between prejudice and criticism. Prejudice is not tolerated here, even if it is in the service of making a good point. I have seen several threads here examine the Muslim faith, they were not simply expressions of hate resulting in alienation, as this appears to be.


^^^this^^^


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

someone post again so i can unsubscribe


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 15, 2012)

There is lots of christian bashing here but noone speaks ill of muslims.
It seems odd that people who dislike christians would show respect for muslims.
Do they fear islam? or do they wish to submit? which is what islam means.

Americans, especially American women should fear islam unless they wish to submit to a man who wants them barefoot, pregnant and wearing burlap at home.


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 15, 2012)

i will never submit to the will of Allah. the religion of Pieces..........not Peace.


----------



## jessy koons (Apr 15, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> There is lots of christian bashing here but noone speaks ill of muslims.
> It seems odd that people who dislike christians would show respect for muslims.


I dislike muslims exactly as much as I dislike christians, jews, hindus and all of the other believers in fairy tale cults. So there Mr. boneheadbob smarty pants guy.


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 15, 2012)

axionjaxson said:


> someone post again so i can unsubscribe


Here you go......."Men have authority over women because God has made the one superior to the other, and because they spend their wealth to maintain them. Good women are obedient. They guard their unseen parts because God has guarded them. As for those from whom you fear disobedience, admonish them and forsake them in beds apart, and beat them.
Qur'an 4:34


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Here you go......."Men have authority over women because God has made the one superior to the other, and because they spend their wealth to maintain them. Good women are obedient. They guard their unseen parts because God has guarded them. As for those from whom you fear disobedience, admonish them and forsake them in beds apart, and beat them.
> Qur'an 4:34


lol dang i forgot to unsubscribe but this one was worth the look , the bible says something about a nagging women in proverbs , wish i could remember it , doesn't tell us to beat them but compares a nagging women to something i think , lol ,GO JESUS!


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

seriously JESUS ROCKS!


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

and my best friend is a good bacon on his pizza , jack daniels in his coke muslim . (the bacon on the pizza was an accident when we were in fourth grade but he put the jack in his coke on his own )


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 15, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Yeah, my wife, and mother of my pre-teen children, was killed in a fiery plane crash on 9/11...if it was your wife and children, maybe you would feel like I do...fuck you...you prejudicial bastard...


I am sorry to hear that. I won't pretend to understand where you're coming from, but believe me when I say I wish to work against this type of tragedy. If you want to articulate a point about how the Muslim faith is responsible for this, I am sure you will be heard. I personally support your urge to express anger as loud as you wish, yet, alienating expressions of hate are not tolerated on this forum, no matter the provocation.

I am not saying you are wrong about the lopsided criticism, nor are you wrong to be angry. I am just trying to point out why your threads may be getting deleted.


----------



## jessy koons (Apr 15, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Yeah, my wife, and mother of my pre-teen children, was killed in a fiery plane crash on 9/11...if it was your wife and children, maybe you would feel like I do...fuck you...you prejudicial bastard...


You are very angry Mr. Coyote. Your wife is in the loving arms of jesus the christian not jesus the jew-bastard, so relax and know that muslims don't hate you. I however am embarrassed that you call yourself an American and I'm sad that you can probably vote. It is a shame that you will never realize that the problem is you and your unintelligent analysis of the things you see and the world around you. Look beyond your own ideological tunnel vision and more from other peoples viewpoints and you'll feel much better. Rock on.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 15, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> You are very angry Mr. Coyote. Your wife is in the loving arms of jesus the christian not jesus the jew-bastard, so relax and know that muslims don't hate you. I however am embarrassed that you call yourself an American and I'm sad that you can probably vote. It is a shame that you will never realize that the problem is you and your unintelligent analysis of the things you see and the world around you. Look beyond your own ideological tunnel vision and more from other peoples viewpoints and you'll feel much better. Rock on.


First of all, to your undoubted pleasure, I do not vote. I am way past the fallacy of the "benefits" of publicly elected officials (i.e. power-hungry morons)...but I DO claim to be an American...although a very nationalist one...I suspect first, and then trust...but only when warranted...and the mainstream Muslim faith does not warrant trust...they HATE US...and swear by their Quaran that we are enemies to be killed...

I've NEVER commited a violent act against a Muslim, Jew, Christian, Gay, or animal...and I NEVER will...but I naturally resent when anyone commits a violent act against me and/or my family...especially one as permanent and devastating as when my wife's DNA was spread all over the World Trade Center...

As much as you are ashamed that I call myself an American, I hope you never know that kind of loss...

But it won't matter much longer...the moderators of this forum will soon delete this thread...all the while professing that this forum is unbiased and fair...


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 15, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> First of all, to your undoubted pleasure, I do not vote. I am way past the fallacy of the "benefits" of publicly elected officials (i.e. power-hungry morons)...but I DO claim to be an American...although a very nationalist one...I suspect first, and then trust...but only when warranted...and the mainstream Muslim faith does not warrant trust...they HATE US...and swear by their Quaran that we are enemies to be killed...
> 
> I've NEVER commited a violent act against a Muslim, Jew, Christian, Gay, or animal...and I NEVER will...but I naturally resent when anyone commits a violent act against me and/or my family...especially one as permanent and devastating as when my wife's DNA was spread all over the World Trade Center...
> 
> ...


In the grand scheme of things, I know I can't expect any of you to understand my loss...My wife crashed into the World Trade Center at about 500 miles per hour...while we were talking on our cell phones...she knew what was happening even as I was denying it...our call ended in "I love you...tell the kids that I love them..."...then only static on the line...the beginning of my life-long nightmare...thanks to radical fucking Muslims...all hoping for a few virgins in heaven...doesn't that make you women out there cringe?...if not everyone else as well...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 15, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> In the grand scheme of things, I know I can't expect any of you to understand my loss...My wife crashed into the World Trade Center at about 500 miles per hour...while we were talking on our cell phones...she knew what was happening even as I was denying it...our call ended in "I love you...tell the kids that I love them..."...then only static on the line...the beginning of my life-long nightmare...thanks to radical fucking Muslims...all hoping for a few virgins in heaven...doesn't that make you women out there cringe?...if not everyone else as well...


Proof or gtfo.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 15, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> You GTFO you stupid naive bastard...go to hell and think of me...fuck head...what the fuck do you know about loss?


Your emotional plea is nothing but trolling. 

If you have something smart to say against any faith, speak about it like an adult and you'll be treated like one.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Your emotional plea is nothing but trolling.
> 
> If you have something smart to say against any faith, speak about it like an adult and you'll be treated like one.


OK, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt...Maybe you'll extend me the same courtesy...

My wife crashed into the World Trade Center on Flight 11 on 9/11...at about 500 miles per hour...killing my best friend and the mother of our pre-teen children...and I've never recovered...our children have done pretty well considering...is that enough of an "adult" response for you?...you're probably a stupid young punk who thinks you'll live forever...you won't...you will understand one day...in the mean time, keep dreaming and watching cartoons...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 15, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> OK, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt...Maybe you'll extend me the same courtesy...
> 
> My wife crashed into the World Trade Center on Flight 11 on 9/11...at about 500 miles per hour...killing my best friend and the mother of our pre-teen children...and I've never recovered...our children have done pretty well considering...is that enough of an "adult" response for you?...you're probably a stupid young punk who thinks you'll live forever...you won't...you will understand one day...in the mean time, keep dreaming and watching cartoons...


Well, that was a good start, but you kind of switched gears toward the end there...

If that's really the case, which seems unlikely to me, I'm not sure why a guy would join a predominantly marijuana resource site to express his distaste for Muslims and their faith 11 years after the fact, but if that's _really_ the case, sorry for your loss. It's tough to lose people you love, and sometimes even tougher to get over it, but I don't think anyone should let that dominate their life, especially if they have kids to raise. Death is a part of life, that's something we all have to learn to accept. You should ask yourself, do you think your current behavior is something your late wife would support? If she read what you've written, would she approve of it? 

I don't want to live forever. What meaning would there be if you could never lose it?

...back to those cartoons!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> OK, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt...Maybe you'll extend me the same courtesy...
> 
> My wife crashed into the World Trade Center on Flight 11 on 9/11...at about 500 miles per hour...killing my best friend and the mother of our pre-teen children...and I've never recovered...our children have done pretty well considering...is that enough of an "adult" response for you?...you're probably a stupid young punk who thinks you'll live forever...you won't...you will understand one day...in the mean time, keep dreaming and watching cartoons...


I recommend recovery. Try it. cn


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I recommend recovery. Try it. cn


Excuse me sir...I've respected many of your posts in the past...including this one...HONESTLY...but please allow me to digress for a brief moment...

What the hell do you know about my loss?...Recovery?...Are you serious?...Are you even old enough to be serious?...Come back when you're a responsible adult with a family and tell me about recovery...until then...watch 30-rock and MTV...and cartoons...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 15, 2012)

Christians - Almost wiped out an entire race... Muslims- killed three thousand Amuurricans...but the explosions happend a split second before the planes hit..hmm.. so the Muslims might not of even did anything... Before you call me a crazy conspiracy theorist, look up operation Northwood (I think its called that) where they tried to convince Kennedy (one of the last honest presidents) to FAKE a terrorist attack on a collage then blame Cuba and go to war with them, all REAL documents, google that shit... OH but such a thing cant POSSIBLY happen in the 21st century, since your government has such a CLEAN and NON CORRUPT reputation and are TOTALLY against starting wars... xD


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 15, 2012)

Your wife is disappointed in you... Keep living your life thick headed and miserable


----------



## PixiDustr (Apr 15, 2012)

From the sound of you I can only imagine the mental stress your kids are under. You aren't the only one who has lost someone to a horrible tragedy. I don't get why the 911 tragedy is sooo revered. Yeah it was a horrible loss, but it's not the only senseless tragedy with lives lost. I'm sorry you lost your wife...I'm more sorry for your kids.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 15, 2012)

PixiDustr said:


> From the sound of you I can only imagine the mental stress your kids are under. You aren't the only one who has lost someone to a horrible tragedy. I don't get why the 911 tragedy is sooo revered. Yeah it was a horrible loss, but it's not the only senseless tragedy with lives lost. I'm sorry you lost your wife...I'm more sorry for your kids.


Yeah it was a horrible loss...I can't imagine your indifference...all I can say is that you (as well as everyone else) will one day realize real loss in your life...in your own way and in your own time...and it will be devastating...as it was for me much too early in my life...don't get me wrong...i am not wishing loss upon you...

And my kids are fine...Both (twins) are in their senior year of Engineering at Georgia Tech...they take after their mother, thankfully, as I am a low-life sleezy lawyer...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 15, 2012)

HAHAHA I love Wiley <3


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 15, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> HAHAHA I love Wiley <3


I love you too Chief...really...


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Proof or gtfo.


Does this count?

(poor attempt at shock value)


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Your wife is disappointed in you... Keep living your life thick headed and miserable


Canada should be disappointed in you


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

I feel bad for Europe..........France I'm sorry if I ever said anything bad about you. Sweden, UK, ur in my thoughts............


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Damn, I can't believe the "respected" moderators of this forum have not yet deleted this thread, as they did the previous 2 threads that I started on this very same topic.
> 
> Moderators, are yall just a bunch of pussys?...Or are yall gonna delete this thread?...Fuck all of you...



Probably eventually... doesn't seem to be going anywhere. 

Do you actually know anything relevant to the Muslim faith or does this all just stem from your loss? 

In reality, all religion, Muslim, Christian, Judiasm, are bullshit in the same way. Whatever you can say about Muslims can also be said about Christians, Jews, any of them. 

...and in that case, yeah, I agree, fuck organized religion and all it's retarded adherents who don't think for themselves who make the world a worse off place so they can feel comfortable believing a lie. 



InfidelUniversity said:


> Does this count?
> 
> (poor attempt at shock value)



I've seen much worse than that buddy, Google 'Nick Berg', that's the clip you should have posted if you're going for the ol' "shock factor". 

PS. Don't post shit like that in the future, it'll just be deleted.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Probably eventually... doesn't seem to be going anywhere.
> 
> Do you actually know anything relevant to the Muslim faith or does this all just stem from your loss?
> 
> ...


Sir, I could not agree with you more. Maybe you and I have more in common than you realize. All religion is bullshit (in my humble opinion - I am tolerant of non-violent religious people even though I disagree with their beliefs). But Muslims do not fall into that category, in my opinion...maybe Christians don't either...I don't know...but I know about Muslim extremism...


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> PS. Don't post shit like that in the future, it'll just be deleted.


Why do three headless kids who died for being buddhist living next to muslims offend you? It should!!!!!


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Why do three headless kids who died for being buddhist living next to muslims offend you? It should!!!!!


Damn right.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Sir, I could not agree with you more. Maybe you and I have more in common than you realize. All religion is bullshit (in my humble opinion - I am tolerant of non-violent religious people even though I disagree with their beliefs). But Muslims do not fall into that category, in my opinion...maybe Christians don't either...I don't know...but I know about Muslim extremism...


In every single subset of people, even atheists, there are extremists. These are the assholes who are the lowest common denominator. The entire group of people should not be viewed by the worst one of the bunch, you're generalizing.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Why do three headless kids who died for being buddhist living next to muslims offend you? It should!!!!!


Because this is RIU, not deadbuddhists.com. Worse shit happens every single day. Where's your bleeding heart for that?


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> In every single subset of people, even atheists, there are extremists. These are the assholes who are the lowest common denominator. The entire group of people should not be viewed by the worst one of the bunch, you're generalizing.


I'm saying that all Muslim extremists are bad...the problem I have is that the tolerant ones can't readily be distinguished from the extremists...

Christian fundamentalists can fall into the same category...but in my opion, Muslims dedfine the catergory...


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> In every single subset of people, even atheists, there are extremists. These are the assholes who are the lowest common denominator. The entire group of people should not be viewed by the worst one of the bunch, you're generalizing.


Wish I could continue this discussion with you tonight...you seem like a reasonable person...but work comes early tomorrow, and I must retire for the evening...good night.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> I'm saying that all Muslim extremists are bad...the problem I have is that the tolerant ones can't readily be distinguished from the extremists...
> 
> Christian fundamentalists can fall into the same category...but in my opion, Muslims dedfine the catergory...



All extremists *period*&#8203; are bad.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Canada should be disappointed in you


Negro pleaze


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Because this is RIU, not deadbuddhists.com. Worse shit happens every single day. Where's your bleeding heart for that?


Oh okay, sorry......My mind drifts sometimes


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> All extremists *period*&#8203; are bad.


I like ur Avatar


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> I like ur Avatar


I chose it as a metaphor long ago, have since forgotten what it initially stood for, but it's grown on me. Fuck extremists.


----------



## Farfenugen (Apr 16, 2012)

Muslim is as Muslim does
same goes for Christians, Jews, Hindu, Buddhists and snake charmers

Religion - any religion - is nothing more than *subjugation*, it doesn't get any more simpler than that.


----------



## PixiDustr (Apr 16, 2012)

I understand the loss. My husband was murdered. You assume no one has lost but you. wrong. But I don't wear it on my sleeve blasting people who had nothing to do with it. I have more respect for my husband than that.


WileyCoyote said:


> Yeah it was a horrible loss...I can't imagine your indifference...all I can say is that you (as well as everyone else) will one day realize real loss in your life...in your own way and in your own time...and it will be devastating...as it was for me much too early in my life...don't get me wrong...i am not wishing loss upon you...
> 
> And my kids are fine...Both (twins) are in their senior year of Engineering at Georgia Tech...they take after their mother, thankfully, as I am a low-life sleezy lawyer...


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

PixiDustr said:


> I understand the loss. My husband was murdered. You assume no one has lost but you. wrong. But I don't wear it on my sleeve blasting people who had nothing to do with it. I have more respect for my husband than that.


Did he die from the religion we are talking about, we are talking about Islam in a topic titled Muslims. Right?.....

I'm glad he opened up to us, he has passion. It's not like he is a suicide bomber blowing women and children up in a market place. It's just words hunny....Isn't America great?


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

There is a huge anti-islam movement coming about in the civilized world.....It's not the the people of these nation creating this movement. It's Islam itself creating this movement, these people are just reacting to direct observations........ It's true not all Muslims are terrorist, but most terrorists are Muslim.........

I'm half Arabic if any of you all are wondering, thank God I'm a atheist


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well if you want to get rid of Islamic extremism you get rid of their main problems. This one problem has been mentioned in countless suicide bombing video's and was mentioned even by Osama Bin Laden. I'll give you a major clue has the word 'occupation' in it.

http://www.politico.com/blogs/laurarozen/1010/Researcher_Suicide_terrorism_linked_to_military_occupation.html


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Well if you want to get rid of Islamic extremism you get rid of their main problems. This one problem has been mentioned in countless suicide bombing video's and was mentioned even by Osama Bin Laden. I'll give you a major clue has the word 'occupation' in it.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/laurarozen/1010/Researcher_Suicide_terrorism_linked_to_military_occupation.html



Lame excuse for the hatefull teaching of islam...........next




"Slay the unbelievers wherever you find them.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 2:191
&#8220;Make war on the infidels living in your neighborhood.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 9:123
&#8220;When opportunity arises, kill the infidels wherever you catch them.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 9:5
&#8220;Any religion other than Islam is not acceptable.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 3:85
&#8220;The Jews and the Christians are perverts; fight them.&#8221;... Qur&#8217;an 9:30
&#8220;Maim and crucify the infidels if they criticize Islam&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 5:33
&#8220;Punish the unbelievers with garments of fire, hooked iron rods, boiling water; melt their skin and bellies.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an22:19
&#8220;The unbelievers are stupid; urge the Muslims to fight them.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 8:65
&#8220;Muslims must not take the infidels as friends.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 3:28
&#8220;Terrorize and behead those who believe in scriptures other than the Qur&#8217;an.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 8:12
&#8220;Muslims must muster all weapons to terrorize the infidels.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 8:60
"I shall cast terror into the hearts of the infidels. Strike off their heads, strike off the very tips of their fingers. Qur'an 8:12,


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Lame excuse for the hatefull teaching of islam...........next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now find me the verses that are not relating to in times of war.
I'll give you a hand use this link.
http://www.islamicity.com/quransearch/?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
or find your own Qu'ran search engine.

Edit: Those are some of the worse quotes I have come across. At least go to a decent Islamapobic website instead of some crap ones that mis-translate the text instead of the usual taking out of context ones.

Also how is it a lame excuse when they are saying to stop occupying our lands. Also what country are you from? How would you feel if your country was occupied by a foreign country? Explain in detail please.


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Right now find me the verses that are not relating to in times of war.
> I'll give you a hand use this link.
> http://www.islamicity.com/quransearch/?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
> or find your own Qu'ran search engine.


55:56; 55:58; 78:33; 56:12; 52:16-17, 24; 56:35-38; 52:20


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> 55:56; 55:58; 78:33; 56:12; 52:16-17, 24; 56:35-38; 52:20


Whats your point?

[FONT=Verdana,Arial]55:56 *(Asad)* In these [gardens] will be mates of modest gaze, whom neither man nor invisible being will have touched ere then[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]55:58 *(Asad)* [When you are promised splendours] as though [of] rubies and [of] pearls [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]78:33 *(Asad)* and splendid companions well matched,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Arial]56:12 *(Asad)* In gardens of bliss [will they dwell] 

Can't be assed carrying on since its clear you failed to copy and paste correctly.
[/FONT]


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

Islam is just one of many religions to inhabit that part of the planet in the last 10k years.....it was once such a magnificent place, Now this


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Excuse me sir...I've respected many of your posts in the past...including this one...HONESTLY...but please allow me to digress for a brief moment...
> 
> What the hell do you know about my loss?...Recovery?...Are you serious?...Are you even old enough to be serious?...Come back when you're a responsible adult with a family and tell me about recovery...until then...watch 30-rock and MTV...and cartoons...


I am fifty years old and have had a plateful of personal and familial tragedy; yes indeed. There is simply no percentage in choosing not to recover. That is something I believe. You otoh value your anger enough to propagate it and allow it to be the engine of your perception. I see neither wisdom nor beauty in that. 

I won't ask you your age, since it has zero relevance. I'm guessing your age is close to mine if you have children who remember that awful day. But I am honestly counseling abandoning your anger; it's done its job and then some, imo. Is it possible that you're holding onto it out of force of habit? It will hurt to seek change; I respect that. But I do believe that the benefit is worth the act of courage, of facing the pain leading to _closure_, needed to set your anger aside. cn


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Islam is just one of many religions to inhabit that part of the planet in the last 10k years.....it was once such a magnificent place, Now this
> View attachment 2124748


Is that the Buddist statues in Afghanistan that was blown up by the Taliban?


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Whats your point?
> 
> 55:56 *(Asad)* In these [gardens] will be mates of modest gaze, whom neither man nor invisible being will have touched ere then
> 55:58 *(Asad)* [When you are promised splendours] as though [of] rubies and [of] pearls
> ...


other "non war" crap


They are to cohabit with demure virgins...as beauteous as corals and rubies...full-breasted maidens for playmates...in the gardens of delight.... They're to lie face to face on jewelled couches, and be serviced by immortal youths...young boys, their personal property, as comely as virgin pearls.... We created the houris [dancing girls] and made them virgins, carnal playmates for those on the right hand.... We are going to wed them to dark-eyed houris.


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> other "non war" crap
> 
> 
> They are to cohabit with demure virgins...as beauteous as corals and rubies...full-breasted maidens for playmates...in the gardens of delight.... They're to lie face to face on jewelled couches, and be serviced by immortal youths...young boys, their personal property, as comely as virgin pearls.... We created the houris [dancing girls] and made them virgins, carnal playmates for those on the right hand.... We are going to wed them to dark-eyed houris.


What does that have to do with anything lmao you clearly know nothing about Islam so why talk about it.


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Is that the Buddist statues in Afghanistan that was blown up by the Taliban?


Yup, i think it was Al Queda though......


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> What does that have to do with anything lmao you clearly know nothing about Islam so why talk about it.


 freaky random shit? That book bores me, i can't read it very long


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Yup, i think it was Al Queda though......


Nope it was the Taliban. And it had nothing to do with religion. It was because Afghanistan was in ruins and had UN sanctions imposed on it. A foreign organization offered money to restore the statues when next to the statues 1,000s of children was dying from starvation and the Taliban said give the money to help the children and the organization said no. So they said since you don't care about our future (children) why should you care about our heritage and destroyed them. If it was because of religion why was other statues left alone and only these imparticular ones destroyed?


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> freaky random shit? That book bores me, i can't read it very long


You've clearly not read it if you think those violent verses was talking about killing people in general or you was reading the Arabic version and you didn't understand any of the words. And so what about the random stuff does that make Muslims bad people because of their beliefs of what happens in the after life??


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> You've clearly not read it if you think those violent verses was talking about killing people in general or you was reading the Arabic version and you didn't understand any of the words. And so what about the random stuff does that make Muslims bad people because of their beliefs of what happens in the after life??


Yes i can't stand religious books. I like science books,and nature shows, dinosaurs, evilution....you know thing like that. For atheist it's hard for us to take any of it vey seriously. It all just seems so very silly to us.....Dead serious man, we are totally stumped by such an obsession with something that doesn't even exist...


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Yes i can't stand religious books. I like science books,and nature shows, dinosaurs, evilution....you know thing like that. For atheist it's hard for us to take any of it vey seriously. It all just seems so very silly to us.....Dead serious man, we are totally stumped by such an obsession with something that doesn't even exist...


Your implying as if Islam and science can't go together. Since your so in to evolution you would have heard of Al-Jahiz, a devout Muslim who came up with an early theory of evolution something like 1,000 years before Darwin. And you have no evidence that God does not exist so ridiculing other peoples beliefs when you have no evidence yourself is a joke.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Yes i can't stand religious books. I like science books,and nature shows, dinosaurs, evilution....you know thing like that. For atheist it's hard for us to take any of it vey seriously. It all just seems so very silly to us.....Dead serious man, we are totally stumped by such an obsession with something that doesn't even exist...


I think it would benefit you to learn about the ideas you oppose. 

How did you realize you were an atheist? It took me many months of non stop research into the subject of religion, which meant I had to learn a lot about it, which also coincides with most other atheists I know. They're atheists _because_ they read it and dismissed it as false.

What's your answer to the question "Why don't you believe in God?"?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Your implying as if Islam and science can't go together. Since your so in to evolution you would have heard of Al-Jahiz, a devout Muslim who came up with an early theory of evolution something like 1,000 years before Darwin.


Islam, and in fact, all organized religions, are completely contradictory to science. Accepting a theory doesn't make organized religion scientific, it shows that one can only deny something so long before the flock starts to falter. 

Organized religion is the biggest obstacle we face toward progress, especially when it comes to science.


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Islam, and in fact, all organized religions, are completely contradictory to science. Accepting a theory doesn't make organized religion scientific, it shows that one can only deny something so long before the flock starts to falter.
> 
> Organized religion is the biggest obstacle we face toward progress, especially when it comes to science.


Well he practically created the theory so its not denying:
&#8220;Animals engage in a struggle for existence; for resources, to avoid being eaten and to breed. Environmental factors influence organisms to develop new characteristics to ensure survival, thus transforming into new species. Animals that survive to breed can pass on their successful characteristics to offspring.&#8221;

In my opinion its the fact a minor few attach themselves to different groups and demonize others whether its religion, nationality, race or color which is the biggest obstacle and that is not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Well he practically created the theory so its not denying:
> &#8220;Animals engage in a struggle for existence; for resources, to avoid being eaten and to breed. Environmental factors influence organisms to develop new characteristics to ensure survival, thus transforming into new species. Animals that survive to breed can pass on their successful characteristics to offspring.&#8221;
> 
> *In my opinion its the fact a minor few attach themselves to different groups and demonize others whether its religion, nationality, race or color which is the biggest obstacle and that is not going to change anytime soon.*


IMO, nationalism and racism are further perpetuated by organized religion and the ignorance it requires.


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I think it would benefit you to learn about the ideas you oppose.
> 
> How did you realize you were an atheist? It took me many months of non stop research into the subject of religion, which meant I had to learn a lot about it, which also coincides with most other atheists I know. They're atheists _because_ they read it and dismissed it as false.
> 
> What's your answer to the question "Why don't you believe in God?"?


I did not read "the holly books" to dismiss as false...........Elementary school library science book section did that for me. After realizing humans are just a blip in our planets history. It makes anything God/human related void of any point and not worthy of any further investigation....Besides it obvious god was creating by man to contol and devide man.


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> And you have no evidence that God does not exist so ridiculing other peoples beliefs when you have no evidence yourself is a joke.


 Man thats tough.....I cant prove the Easter bunny doesn't exists either..........The fact that humans will go down as one of the least successful species ever to inhabit this planet is all I got.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> And you have no evidence that God does not exist so ridiculing other peoples beliefs when you have no evidence yourself is a joke.


If you want to have an informed intelligent discussion you must make the effort of informing yourself on the basic rules of logic.

Burden of Proof - there is an implicit burden of proof on the person asserting a claim. "If this responsibility or burden of proof is shifted to a critic, the fallacy of appealing to ignorance is committed"

Russell's Teapot - "_But if I were to go on to say that, since my assertion cannot be disproved, it is an intolerable presumption on the part of human reason to doubt it, I should rightly be thought to be talking nonsense.__"_


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Americans, especially American women should fear christian extremists unless they wish to submit to a man who wants them barefoot, pregnant and wearing burlap at home.


fixed it for ya!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> OK, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt...Maybe you'll extend me the same courtesy...
> 
> My wife crashed into the World Trade Center on Flight 11 on 9/11...at about 500 miles per hour...killing my best friend and the mother of our pre-teen children...and I've never recovered...our children have done pretty well considering...is that enough of an "adult" response for you?...you're probably a stupid young punk who thinks you'll live forever...you won't...you will understand one day...in the mean time, keep dreaming and watching cartoons...


your story is made up. this is the internet after all.

since this is the internet, i should mention that i was on the 72nd floor of tower 2 when the plane hit. i singlehandedly carried 18 helpless babies down those flights of stairs and then punched a terrorist in a fist fight who was trying to stop my progress. when i got down i delivered the babies to their mothers one by one, banging each babie's mama along the way, then i kicked a superbowl winning field goal from 115 yards out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Yeah it was a horrible loss...I can't imagine your indifference...all I can say is that you (as well as everyone else) will one day realize real loss in your life...in your own way and in your own time...and it will be devastating...as it was for me much too early in my life...don't get me wrong...i am not wishing loss upon you...
> 
> And my kids are fine...Both (twins) are in their senior year of Engineering at Georgia Tech...they take after their mother, thankfully, as I am a low-life sleezy lawyer...


did i mention that i am a senator from the state of colorado and i also won the nobel prize last year?


----------



## DreamTime (Apr 16, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Yeah, my wife, and mother of my pre-teen children, was killed in a fiery plane crash on 9/11...if it was your wife and children, maybe you would feel like I do...fuck you...you prejudicial bastard...


Don't feel bad Heisenberg, every time Wiley starts one of his bigoted rants, and start loosing (which happens almost immediately), he whips out his dead wife and kids. 

Wiley is like some sad little school kid who behaves badly to get attention and then when he gets called out for it, plays a victim card to make those confronting him feel guilty.

I sincerely hope Wiley is full of shit about his wife dying in 911, because if he's not, I can only imagine how embarrassed and humiliated his wife would be if she saw that she was being used to defend this bigoted screed.


Oh, and I like how Wiley who admits to hating on 1.6 billion people calls you a prejudice bastard... that's truly epic hypocrisy.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 16, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Your implying as if Islam and science can't go together. Since your so in to evolution you would have heard of Al-Jahiz, a devout Muslim who came up with an early theory of evolution something like 1,000 years before Darwin. And you have no evidence that God does not exist so ridiculing otherples beliefs when you have no evidence yourself is a joke.


There were many ideas about evolution before Darwin. You are referencing the idea that the environment can impact an organism's development. These ideas have circulated in fables for generations and what Lamarck set out to prove. Darwin was the first person to come along and give an explanation for evolution that actually can be backed up by the observations. His idea of descent with modification was his breakthrough, not the fact that things evolved. This is one of the problems with the anti-science religious types. They think discrediting Darwin will somehow remove evolution off the table when in fact people recognized the fact of evolution long before, only a reasonable mechanism was missing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> your story is made up. this is the internet after all.
> 
> since this is the internet, i should mention that i was on the 72nd floor of tower 2 when the plane hit. i singlehandedly carried 18 helpless babies down those flights of stairs and then punched a terrorist in a fist fight who was trying to stop my progress. when i got down i delivered the babies to their mothers one by one, banging each babie's mama along the way, then i kicked a superbowl winning field goal from 115 yards out.


It's true. I saw UncleBuck do all of these things, it was truly amazing...


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 17, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Man thats tough.....I cant prove the Easter bunny doesn't exists either..........The fact that humans will go down as one of the least successful species ever to inhabit this planet is all I got.


 So whats your opinion of a successful specie?



Heisenberg said:


> If you want to have an informed intelligent discussion you must make the effort of informing yourself on the basic rules of logic.
> 
> Burden of Proof - there is an implicit burden of proof on the person asserting a claim. "If this responsibility or burden of proof is shifted to a critic, the fallacy of appealing to ignorance is committed"
> 
> Russell's Teapot - "_But if I were to go on to say that, since my assertion cannot be disproved, it is an intolerable presumption on the part of human reason to doubt it, I should rightly be thought to be talking nonsense.__"_


So what there is no evidence to say god does or does not exist and there never will be. Some people believe in god based on personal experience something Atheist have not gone through therefore have no understanding of. Why do some Atheist complain about Theist imposing their believes on others when they do the exact same thing.



mindphuk said:


> There were many ideas about evolution before Darwin. You are referencing the idea that the environment can impact an organism's development. These ideas have circulated in fables for generations and what Lamarck set out to prove. Darwin was the first person to come along and give an explanation for evolution that actually can be backed up by the observations. His idea of descent with modification was his breakthrough, not the fact that things evolved. This is one of the problems with the anti-science religious types. They think discrediting Darwin will somehow remove evolution off the table when in fact people recognized the fact of evolution long before, only a reasonable mechanism was missing.


I wasn't attempting to discredit anyone I was just trying to say that just because someone believes in God does not mean they can't believe in evolution or study science.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 17, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> So what there is no evidence to say god does or does not exist and there never will be. Some people believe in god based on personal experience something Atheist have not gone through therefore have no understanding of. Why do some Atheist complain about Theist imposing their believes on others when they do the exact same thing.


The issue was your characterizing criticism of belief in god as a joke and sighting lack of (dis)proof. Clearly in all other areas of inquiry the burden of proof falls to the party making the claim. Claims of a deity are no exception. Your statement indicates that you either do not understand standards of rational examination or do not respect them. Either case brings into question your intellectual merit.

Since atheism is the lack of a belief, a position utterly without content, it is impossible to push it onto someone. There is no atheist ideology to base laws on, no atheist dogma demanding observance, and no atheist holidays to impose upon believers. I do not consider communication to be pushing, as we all have the right to expression. This is basically a red herring intended to distract from your misapplication of logical rules.

As for personal experience, the very fact that all religions have followers with personal stories seems to suggest something more is going on. Which personal experiences do we pay attention to? Those confirming Jesus? Those confirming the earth mother? How about Poseidon? What distinguishes one from the other? The assertion that atheists do not have these experiences and therefore can not understand is both false and qualifies as special pleading. 

As I said, if you want to participate in an informed discussion, you'll need to make the effort of first informing yourself. You wont be fooling anyone here with half-baked pretzel logic.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Apr 17, 2012)

OK, where to start. First of it is wrong to generalize 22% of the worlds population (2010). Second 9/11 got nothing to do with Muslims the evidence point back to the government, if you feel this statement is invalid any so called Muslim who would do anything like that is in fact NOT a Muslim. For the people out there thinking Islam is a religion of war and terror think about this, the prophet Mohammed s.a.w never hit anyone in hes lifetime and he is the perfect example of how you should behave. And for those links of verses of Qur'an please do not bring false information anymore, read it you're self. 

Thank you.


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> The issue was your characterizing criticism of belief in god as a joke and sighting lack of (dis)proof. Clearly in all other areas of inquiry the burden of proof falls to the party making the claim. Claims of a deity are no exception. Your statement indicates that you either do not understand standards of rational examination or do not respect them. Either case brings into question your intellectual merit.
> 
> Since atheism is the lack of a belief, a position utterly without content, it is impossible to push it onto someone. There is no atheist ideology to base laws on, no atheist dogma demanding observance, and no atheist holidays to impose upon believers. I do not consider communication to be pushing, as we all have the right to expression. This is basically a red herring intended to distract from your misapplication of logical rules.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean by having to present evidence for the claim of a deity but there are none, the reason why I believe in God is because of my personal experience something nooone can tell me otherwise and I can't convince on to others. And yes Atheism can and has been imposed on people for example when the Peoples Republic of China was formed in the 50's there was no freedom of religion, many Temples, Churches and Mosques were looted and destroyed and there was discrimination against Theist.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't read this thread but I will say one thing.

FUCK MUSLIMS!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 17, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> I understand what you mean by having to present evidence for the claim of a deity but there are none, the reason why I believe in God is because of my personal experience something nooone can tell me otherwise and I can't convince on to others. And yes Atheism can and has been imposed on people for example when the Peoples Republic of China was formed in the 50's there was no freedom of religion, many Temples, Churches and Mosques were looted and destroyed and there was discrimination against Theist.



-like-...........


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 17, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> I understand what you mean by having to present evidence for the claim of a deity but there are none, the reason why I believe in God is because of my personal experience something nooone can tell me otherwise and I can't convince on to others. And yes Atheism can and has been imposed on people for example when the Peoples Republic of China was formed in the 50's there was no freedom of religion, many Temples, Churches and Mosques were looted and destroyed and there was discrimination against Theist.


Anecdotal evidence is useless when assessing reality based claims. 

What personal experience did you have that led to your belief in God? What makes you certain the one true God is the one your mind has assigned to it and not a different one? Do you think your location might have something to do with that selection process? The culture you were raised in? If you're smack dab in the middle of Pakistan and all of a sudden have some _personal experience_ happen to you that turns you Christian, that still wouldn't be proof of anything, but it would be a lot more interesting than learning about a person raised in western civilization who grew up to be a Christian, because that's usually what happens. 

What would seem more likely to me is that a government would ban a religion nationally because they see them as competition, especially in places like North Korea, China, USSR, not because they wish to impose an atheistic world view among the population. They want complete obedience, a persons faith generally comes first, even over nationalism, unless some drastic action is taken... like banning religion. 

How would a more informed, more educated population be easier to control or manipulate?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> I understand what you mean by having to present evidence for the claim of a deity but there are none, the reason why I believe in God is because of my personal experience something nooone can tell me otherwise and I can't convince on to others. And yes Atheism can and has been imposed on people for example when the Peoples Republic of China was formed in the 50's there was no freedom of religion, many Temples, Churches and Mosques were looted and destroyed and there was discrimination against Theist.


I think Pad got this right: it wasn't atheism (lack of belief in a deity) that was imposed in your examples, it was Nationalism. North Korea has a system of total control where the gov't is a theocracy, church & gov't blended into one awful monster. When the USSR, nazis or China outlawed the belief systems of religion, it was to replace it with the belief system nationalism, not the non-belief system of atheism...


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anecdotal evidence is useless when assessing reality based claims.
> 
> What personal experience did you have that led to your belief in God? What makes you certain the one true God is the one your mind has assigned to it and not a different one? Do you think your location might have something to do with that selection process? The culture you were raised in? If you're smack dab in the middle of Pakistan and all of a sudden have some _personal experience_ happen to you that turns you Christian, that still wouldn't be proof of anything, but it would be a lot more interesting than learning about a person raised in western civilization who grew up to be a Christian, because that's usually what happens.
> 
> ...


No offense but I don't want to talk about my personal experience online, only a select few of my friends know about it even though this forum is practically anonymous. And I live in Europe, my parents have never forced religion on me, neither has my friends or community. In fact my parents are hardly religious at all. And nope it was state atheism. 
'*State atheism* is the official "promotion of atheism" by a government, sometimes combined with active suppression of religious freedom and practice'

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_atheism

Not that I am criticizes Atheism thats your belief and are perfectly entitled to it. But you shouldn't knock on other peoples beliefs either.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 17, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> No offense but I don't want to talk about my personal experience online, only a select few of my friends know about it even though this forum is practically anonymous. And I live in Europe, my parents have never forced religion on me, neither has my friends or community. In fact my parents are hardly religious at all. And nope it was state atheism.
> '*State atheism* is the official "promotion of atheism" by a government, sometimes combined with active suppression of religious freedom and practice'
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_atheism
> ...


Why don't you want to talk about what convinced you to become religious? 

All of us are subject to influences of religion every day, whether they're subconscious and we're unaware of them or not. 

How would one 'actively promote a _non-_belief'? 

To most theists, legitimate criticism and complete heresy is synonymous, a consequence of the culture we live in. It's an impossible task to not offend anyone these days.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 17, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> I understand what you mean by having to present evidence for the claim of a deity but there are none, the reason why I believe in God is because of my personal experience something nooone can tell me otherwise and I can't convince on to others. And yes Atheism can and has been imposed on people for example when the Peoples Republic of China was formed in the 50's there was no freedom of religion, many Temples, Churches and Mosques were looted and destroyed and there was discrimination against Theist.


So where is the joke then? Criticizing religious belief is not only proper, it's mandatory to someone who is worried about intellectual honesty. If someone tells me there are fairies in the woods, there is no rational person on earth who would blame me for withholding credibility until I am convinced. Pointing out the lack of reason behind beliefs is elementary to examining knowledge. As you can see the atheists here make a lot of sense and are far from joking.

Again, if I had a personal experience convincing me of magical fairies, it would mean nothing to you, and do nothing to support the truth value of the belief. Divine, transcending states of mind can be reproduced in the lab, and all the ways in which we know to reproduce them involve damaging the brain or disrupting normal brain function. If anything, these personal experiences of God people have would seem to indicate brain dysfunction of some type. In any case, they do nothing to lend validity to god since no one god has more numerous or more convincing experiences from it's followers than another. Unless you believe all gods are real, then a vast majority of these experiences must be false, with no distinguished criteria among them.

As I said, no one here is going to be fooled by half-baked nonsense. One problem with north Korea is the same problem we find with religion. Dogmatic adherence to an ideology. The lack of critical thought and awareness. All of the atheists I have encountered here, and most other places in life, are absolutely fine with freedom of religion. If a state is forbidding freedoms it is a human rights issue, not a devine one. If N Korea imposed Christianity tomorrow, would it make them a better place in terms of freedom? 

You started out with the premise that Atheists impose their beliefs on someone as much as religious people. The only examples you can list is political tyranny, which has nothing to do with atheism. Your average rational atheist does not support N Korea.


----------



## jessy koons (Apr 17, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I haven't read this thread but I will say one thing.
> 
> FUCK MUSLIMS!


I, sir, am a Muslim.


----------



## smok3y1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why don't you want to talk about what convinced you to become religious?
> 
> All of us are subject to influences of religion every day, whether they're subconscious and we're unaware of them or not.
> 
> ...


How are you influenced by religion everyday? Actually since I think your from America it might be different but in Europe I am not influenced in the slightest.
Promoting a non-belief can be done like China did by restricting religion and discriminating against them. 
And it depends on the criticism not all criticism is legitimate for example the first post in this thread.



Heisenberg said:


> So where is the joke then? Criticizing religious belief is not only proper, it's mandatory to someone who is worried about intellectual honesty. If someone tells me there are fairies in the woods, there is no rational person on earth who would blame me for withholding credibility until I am convinced. Pointing out the lack of reason behind beliefs is elementary to examining knowledge. As you can see the atheists here make a lot of sense and are far from joking.
> 
> Again, if I had a personal experience convincing me of magical fairies, it would mean nothing to you, and do nothing to support the truth value of the belief. Divine, transcending states of mind can be reproduced in the lab, and all the ways in which we know to reproduce them involve damaging the brain or disrupting normal brain function. If anything, these personal experiences of God people have would seem to indicate brain dysfunction of some type. In any case, they do nothing to lend validity to god since no one god has more numerous or more convincing experiences from it's followers than another. Unless you believe all gods are real, then a vast majority of these experiences must be false, with no distinguished criteria among them.
> 
> ...


Well it depends on the personal experiences like I said its my personal experience which has nothing to do with anyone. 
China's leaders were imposing their Atheist beliefs on Theist so yes its a divine issue as well a human rights one. And I was talking about SOME Atheist who try and impose their believes on Theist, some of the forums/imageboards I go on if they find out your a Theist they will attempt to impose their beliefs on you or resort to insults. But obviously am not referring to all infact it annoys me when anyone does it whether Theist or Atheist. However I am not debating Atheism vs Theism. I don't care what your beliefs are, the only reason am in this thread is because of prejudice comments I came across regarding Islam if you want to debate about the existence of God start your own thread.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 17, 2012)

Smoke Friend said:


> any so called Muslim who would do anything like that is in fact NOT a Muslim.


No true Scotsman


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 17, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> So whats your opinion of a successful specie?


Besides bacteria, fungi and plants.............The Crocodile and the Nautilus are a couple good ones. There are too many more to name though!!!!!!!!!!!!!........


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 17, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> Well it depends on the personal experiences like I said its my personal experience which has nothing to do with anyone.
> China's leaders were imposing their Atheist beliefs on Theist so yes its a divine issue as well a human rights one. And I was talking about SOME Atheist who try and impose their believes on Theist, some of the forums/imageboards I go on if they find out your a Theist they will attempt to impose their beliefs on you or resort to insults. But obviously am not referring to all infact it annoys me when anyone does it whether Theist or Atheist. However I am not debating Atheism vs Theism. I don't care what your beliefs are, the only reason am in this thread is because of prejudice comments I came across regarding Islam if you want to debate about the existence of God start your own thread.


Fair enough and I see we have much common ground between us. If you feel your personal experiences should not be convincing to anyone else, then I have no problem with your position. I feel believers have the right to express and celebrate their beliefs, and even share them with others, as long as they do not demand intellectual respect. In short, that which can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence. I assure you that on this particular sub-forum you will not find much tolerance for inappropriate conduct no matter the ideological position behind it, though we may argue about what is inappropriate now and again.

As for China or any state imposing atheism, it is wrong. My point is, it is wrong anytime someone oppresses human rights. The fact that it's atheism doesn't make it any more or less wrong. There is nothing in the atheist ideology in and of itself to impose on anyone because atheism is without content. It is simply the refusal to accept an argument. Knowing someone is atheist tells you nothing more about them. There can be no atheist beliefs, because atheism is the lack of a belief and nothing more. To have an atheist state, you must add in factors which eclipse the position of atheism, such as oppression. This type of behavior is a reflection of fascism not atheism.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2012)

smok3y1 said:


> How are you influenced by religion everyday?


I personally am not, anymore, because I've recognized the ways society has influenced life, work, play. Everything. I've seen it and dismissed it, even at the ripe age of 24. It's very easy to see the game if you're paying attention and researching history. People within power, and with the capability of retaining and achieving more power seek to impose the will that will ensure their reign continuously. Think about it, think of the odds a president would exist, then 20 years later his SON would hold the exact same position, that is, the most powerful person in the "free world"... What are the odds, what is the likelyhood?

It's OBVIOUS there is a set of rules, guidelines, in place. We're very young as a species, but we need to recognize when this stuff happens, we can't be so ignorant as to fool ourselves of what's really going on... 



smok3y1 said:


> Actually since I think your from America it might be different but in Europe I am not influenced in the slightest.


I can't speak for Europe, but American culture is completely controlled by religion. Perhaps that's why it doesn't really change.. European politicians should put pressure on American politicians... It's goddamn embarrassing to see our "leaders" ask _permission_ from invisible beings. You guys should stand up and say "are you fucking kidding me? You're the largest grossing domestic GDP in the world and you're subordinate to invisible fairy tales?! How the fuck is this even possible? Grow the fuck up, grow some balls, tell all the retards in your country to shut the fuck up, sit down and hold onto the safety rails so they don't fall out of the cart, again, since I know you're going to stand up and bitch, just shut the fuck up, sit down, shut the fuck up, close your mouth, open your mind, understand science, shut the fuck up, shut the fuck up again, and finally, shut the fuck up, one last time, and let the smart people run the country, because you're too stupid to. You think magic man in the sky dun it, shut the fuck up and sit the fuck down. Take the antibiotics that we created, use the computer that we developed, and simply shut the fuck up, because you're too retarded to understand how reality works. You're an obstacle, you're the problem. SHUT THE FUCK UP! Let daddy do the work. Turn your brain off. UUUUGH!"

edit: ^ I wrote that when I was drunk, re-read it just now, thought it was kinda funny... so I'll just leave it...



smok3y1 said:


> Promoting a non-belief can be done like China did by restricting religion and discriminating against them.



That's promoting nationalism, not atheism.



smok3y1 said:


> Well it depends on the personal experiences like I said its my personal experience which has nothing to do with anyone.


How would that be useful to someone?



smok3y1 said:


> China's leaders were imposing their Atheist beliefs on Theist



How were Chinese leaders imposing their "atheist beliefs" on theists?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 18, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> I, sir, am a Muslim.



 at taking pride in being a glorified child molester.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> at taking pride in being a glorified child molester.


I've run out of glorified children to molest, and the regular variety is so boring by comparison. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I've run out of glorified children to molest, and the regular variety is so boring by comparison. cn


"they're all pink on the inside"


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 18, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Did he die from the religion we are talking about, we are talking about Islam in a topic titled Muslims. Right?.....
> 
> I'm glad he opened up to us, he has passion. It's not like he is a suicide bomber blowing women and children up in a market place. It's just words hunny....Isn't America great?


Thanks...I condone NO violence whatsoever...not even in retalliation...well, almost none...


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am fifty years old and have had a plateful of personal and familial tragedy; yes indeed. There is simply no percentage in choosing not to recover. That is something I believe. You otoh value your anger enough to propagate it and allow it to be the engine of your perception. I see neither wisdom nor beauty in that.
> 
> I won't ask you your age, since it has zero relevance. I'm guessing your age is close to mine if you have children who remember that awful day. But I am honestly counseling abandoning your anger; it's done its job and then some, imo. Is it possible that you're holding onto it out of force of habit? It will hurt to seek change; I respect that. But I do believe that the benefit is worth the act of courage, of facing the pain leading to _closure_, needed to set your anger aside. cn


Yes, you and I are the exact same age.

Do you think I like to feel this way? We don't always choose how we feel. I've tried to move on many times. Maybe I will suceed one day.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> your story is made up. this is the internet after all.
> 
> since this is the internet, i should mention that i was on the 72nd floor of tower 2 when the plane hit. i singlehandedly carried 18 helpless babies down those flights of stairs and then punched a terrorist in a fist fight who was trying to stop my progress. when i got down i delivered the babies to their mothers one by one, banging each babie's mama along the way, then i kicked a superbowl winning field goal from 115 yards out.


You know not what you are tralking about.

OK, let's ASSUME for one moment that my wife did not die in that plane crash...I would feel about the same as I do now because many wives died in those plane crashes...what hole did you crawl out of?


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 18, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> did i mention that i am a senator from the state of colorado and i also won the nobel prize last year?


No, you didn't. Keep beating your meat and living in your dream world...you'll understand one day.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 18, 2012)

DreamTime said:


> Don't feel bad Heisenberg, every time Wiley starts one of his bigoted rants, and start loosing (which happens almost immediately), he whips out his dead wife and kids.
> 
> Wiley is like some sad little school kid who behaves badly to get attention and then when he gets called out for it, plays a victim card to make those confronting him feel guilty.
> 
> ...


I think you and I could be friends one day.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 18, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> I, sir, am a Muslim.


Are you a radical Muslim? How do you feel about suicide bombers? Or suicide pilots?


----------



## jessy koons (Apr 19, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Are you a radical Muslim? How do you feel about suicide bombers? Or suicide pilots?


Mr. Coyote, please turn off the Fox news channel and step away from the TV. You should start feeling better right away. 
Now to your questions: Yes I am a radical muslim, I will often put peanut butter and bacon on my pancakes for breakfast. How does that scare you? I used to be a christian but I found that to be too peaceful of a philosophy so I went with something I could really sink my teeth into. I like chanting and I really like the architecture of the mosques so here I am. 
When you are walking down the street and you see one of us you should know that if we look at you we are considering the quickest way to kill you and we are wondering if your daughter is home alone. Just thought you'd like to know.
We only use suicide bombers when we don't have any money to buy really good weapons from the US government.
As for suicide pilots, I don't know I still need to think about that one. I guess one good outcome is that one of us killed you wife so you won't be breeding with her anymore and producing more of you but I think removal of your sack would have worked well too. 
Hava nice day, whitebread.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 19, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> Mr. Coyote, please turn off the Fox news channel and step away from the TV. You should start feeling better right away.
> Now to your questions: Yes I am a radical muslim, I will often put peanut butter and bacon on my pancakes for breakfast. How does that scare you? I used to be a christian but I found that to be too peaceful of a philosophy so I went with something I could really sink my teeth into. I like chanting and I really like the architecture of the mosques so here I am.
> When you are walking down the street and you see one of us you should know that if we look at you we are considering the quickest way to kill you and we are wondering if your daughter is home alone. Just thought you'd like to know.
> We only use suicide bombers when we don't have any money to buy really good weapons from the US government.
> ...


Do you think there's anything original you can say that I haven't heard before? Not hardly. You are just one of many peons that have tried to rile me up over the years.

BTW, it took 5 of you to kill my wife. 5 cowards like you who are NOT enjoying virgins in heaven right now.

But I really think you and I could be friends one day. You seem like a nice person. And I really mean that.

In the mean time, fuck Muslims. And I really mean that.

My wife left behind 3 lovely, smart daughters (triplets - all in Ivey League schools now on scholarship - who wouldn't even give you the time of day), and one strong son (a Navy Seal now - who would love to meet you in a dark alley); all are remarkable testaments to her memory. Neither you or anyone in your family will ever be qualified to even wash their clothes.

But go ahead and insult them, or their mother again. It makes me feel sorry for you. I wish you well.


----------



## jessy koons (Apr 19, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Do you think there's anything original you can say that I haven't heard before? Not hardly. You are just one of many peons that have tried to rile me up over the years.
> 
> BTW, it took 5 of you to kill my wife. 5 cowards like you who are NOT enjoying virgins in heaven right now.
> 
> ...


Mr. Coyote, thank you for your thoughtful post I appreciate it very much. You see not many people like me so any attention, even dishonest, angry interaction is warmly embraced. I will respond to the most interesting statements that you posted.

They are actually enjoying virgins right now, you are very wrong about that.

I don't think that we could be friends, you seem like an inherently dishonest person.

My family has never been in the laundry business so your lovely daughters and your burly, heavily armed son will have to do their own washing. ( hot for whites-cold for colors )

I don't believe that you feel sorry for me or wish me well. I do believe you just slap those trite sentiments on the backend of your rant to create a veneer of sensitivity that acts as a girdle to hold in you rage.

As an end cap to this I must ask you. Why do you bother with all this?


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 19, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> Mr. Coyote, thank you for your thoughtful post I appreciate it very much. You see not many people like me so any attention, even dishonest, angry interaction is warmly embraced. I will respond to the most interesting statements that you posted.
> 
> They are actually enjoying virgins right now, you are very wrong about that.
> 
> ...


Because it's true. Do you know anything about the truth?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

jessy koons, if we were both gay, we'd have to have some excellent radical muslim-y sex. i nearly had an orgasm reading those replies.

i lol'd hard. enjoy the rep.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 19, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> My wife left behind 3 lovely, smart daughters (triplets - all in Ivey League schools now on scholarship - who wouldn't even give you the time of day), and one strong son (a Navy Seal now - who would love to meet you in a dark alley); all are remarkable testaments to her memory. Neither you or anyone in your family will ever be qualified to even wash their clothes.



And I bet your inlaws are the King and Queen of Hungary too, huh?


----------



## jessy koons (Apr 19, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Because it's true. Do you know anything about the truth?


Truth?....truth,truth,truth. I know I had a little bit around here somewhere, now where did it get to?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2012)

wiley is preaching the truth just like i am marie of romania.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 19, 2012)

...I just read about 20 years worth of ignorance here. Alright, yep...

(wtf?)


----------



## olylifter420 (Apr 19, 2012)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 22, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> And I bet your inlaws are the King and Queen of Hungary too, huh?


No, not hardly. If you knew them, you'd laugh at your suggestion. But they are good people.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 22, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> wiley is preaching the truth just like i am marie of romania.


Hello there, Marie.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 22, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Pics of what? The Flight 11 manifest with my wife's name on it? The official letter I received from the US government stating that DNA testing of human remains at the WTC had confirmed my wife's death? Pics of our children's scholarship offers? What?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Pics of what? The Flight 11 manifest with my wife's name on it? *The official letter I received from the US government stating that DNA testing of human remains at the WTC had confirmed my wife's death?* Pics of our children's scholarship offers? What?


That will do fine..

On second thought, probably not, you could just fake that too.

Just quit bullshittin', you went out and saw _Act of Valor_ and got that tingle of patriotism underneath your balls and came up with this story to troll the boards with.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That will do fine..
> 
> On second thought, probably not, you could just fake that too.
> 
> Just quit bullshittin', you went out and saw _Act of Valor_ and got that tingle of patriotism underneath your balls and came up with this story to troll the boards with.


Seriously! If my family died in a tragedy, I don't think I'd even share that on a public pot forum. I certainly wouldn't share it multiple times, especially if it was met with even a hint of doubt or ridicule...


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 23, 2012)

Most reasoning atheists (aka secular freethinkers) find all religions to be ridiculous, no matter the mythos or fairy tails they entail. I dont care you believe in virgin births or "lamps" in the sky and Muhammads ridiculous teachings, all of these middle eastern religions deserve my ridicule, criticism and are better served in small portions of satire or used for comedic purposes.


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 23, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "they're all pink on the inside"
> 
> View attachment 2127782





The Super Adventure Club said:


> "Damn...Chef wouldve made an EXCELLENT paedophile!"


I dont even know what the OP said...damn Lemon Haze


----------



## jessy koons (Apr 23, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> at taking pride in being a glorified child molester.


Mr.Chosen I do not look for glory in my molestations, I only want to be acknowledged as being thorough.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That will do fine..
> 
> On second thought, probably not, you could just fake that too.
> 
> Just quit bullshittin', you went out and saw _Act of Valor_ and got that tingle of patriotism underneath your balls and came up with this story to troll the boards with.


You are speculating...just like the religious zealots that you condemn...in essence, you are no different than they are...you just speculate about different things than they do...in the end, I hold no grudge against you...in a way, you're probably close to being right...I should not have aired my dirty laundry on this site...


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Seriously! If my family died in a tragedy, I don't think I'd even share that on a public pot forum. I certainly wouldn't share it multiple times, especially if it was met with even a hint of doubt or ridicule...


Ty, different people act and react differently. Your emotional reaction to things is certainly no standard by which others should be judged...you're being stereo-typical...just like the religious zealots you've condemned in your posts I've read...as the Bible says "Examine Thyself"


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Seriously! If my family died in a tragedy, I don't think I'd even share that on a public pot forum. I certainly wouldn't share it multiple times, especially if it was met with even a hint of doubt or ridicule...


In the end, just suppose I am a fakir...a liar...so what?...the fact is that radical Muslims killed thousands of US citizens on 9/11...and there were news films of various rallies in middle-eastern countries where crowds were laughing at, and celebrating, the death of our citizens...fuck Muslims


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2012)

Wiley, if you really are a fakir, you must hate yourself. cn
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fakir


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Wiley, if you really are a fakir, you must hate yourself. cn
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fakir


Well, sir, I certainly do not hate myself...but neither do I put myself on a pedastal for my loss on 9/11...but I am still pissed...as you and any reasonable person would be


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Ty, different people act and react differently. Your emotional reaction to things is certainly no standard by which others should be judged...you're being stereo-typical...just like the religious zealots you've condemned in your posts I've read...as the Bible says "Examine Thyself"


I agree with you here. I should know by now that my reactions are usually different than most people's, so my reactions should not be the standard. Still, I don't think most reasonable people I know would parade the death of their family around in the manner you have, which is the main reason I don't believe you...


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I agree with you here. I should know by now that my reactions are usually different than most people's, so my reactions should not be the standard. Still, I don't think most reasonable people I know would parade the death of their family around in the manner you have, which is the main reason I don't believe you...


The "most people you know", statiscally-speaking, are as likely as any group to be non-standard...Just FYI, I certainly am non-standard...your disbelief does not change the truth...nor does my claims affirm it to anyone except myself...


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 24, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> First of all, to your undoubted pleasure, I do not vote. I am way past the fallacy of the "benefits" of publicly elected officials (i.e. power-hungry morons)...but I DO claim to be an American...although a very nationalist one...I suspect first, and then trust...but only when warranted...and the mainstream Muslim faith does not warrant trust...they HATE US...and swear by their Quaran that we are enemies to be killed...
> 
> I've NEVER commited a violent act against a Muslim, Jew, Christian, Gay, or animal...and I NEVER will...but I naturally resent when anyone commits a violent act against me and/or my family...especially one as permanent and devastating as when my wife's DNA was spread all over the World Trade Center...
> 
> ...


I was in Basic training on 9-11 and I remember how fired up I was to go commit acts of aggression in a preemptive war of aggression against a people guilty by association for something that was carried out against people I never met. While I was there, real friends of mine died. Does that help you feel better? It never helped me. Sorry about your wife, but I doubt that your hate will ever make you feel any better. It sure as hell won't bring her back, but if enough Americans hate enough Muslims, maybe more marriages will end with deaths. You need to forgive, not only for yourself, but for the rest of us. Don't associate your memory of the person you love with only hate.

For the rest of you, stop the fear mongering, these wars have never produced a positive result.

[video]http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/inside-islam-what-billion-muslims-really-think/[/video]


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 25, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> In the end, just suppose I am a fakir...a liar...so what?...the fact is that radical Muslims killed thousands of US citizens on 9/11...and there were news films of various rallies in middle-eastern countries where crowds were laughing at, and celebrating, the death of our citizens...fuck Muslims


You need to look in the mirror bro...I'm sure Iraqis and Afghanis love seeing clips of US soldiers driving around in American tanks killing people to the likes of Lamb of God?

Or when US combat troops go cuckoo and then go door to door and murder 16 men, women and children?

Or when photos of torture or US troops pissing on corpses emerge?

By your logic, because your an American you're responsible for their actions, the same as "Muslims" are responsible for 9/11 or the small splinter groups calling for Americans to be attacked until "the occupation" ends?


----------



## nedguy (Apr 25, 2012)

I cant belive a thread with such a stupid opening post is still up ! so let me get this straight the our zionist controlled CIA openly agrees with Osama Bin-laden to establishes and funds a group of extremists called alqaida, then 20 years later (and concluding billion dollar deals with the world famous and successful Bin-Laden group(his sibblings anf uncle) ),in the mean while all the big shots (look it up) fail to show up at the WTC the day that 5 jets from across one of the most guarded airfields in the world are jacked, of which one got made it all the way to the pentagon and hit it (perhaps one of the most heavily guarded but definitely the most sophistically guarded governmental building in the world! ) but there was no camera footage released whatsoever ? (except a stupid one showing a little explosion but no planes crashing!!) 5 years later the US controlls 90% of the worlds supply of opiates (probably the most important drug ever needed by mankind)  not to mention all the other benefits that came along this war and presence in the area!


i feel deeply sorry and sad for any deaths thats occurred due to this and even more sorry that the ones responsible more prosperous than ever before

I stopped believing in religion since 2009 !! I am a creationist but with a profound creed that holy books are hoaxes that are man-written ! 

this distancing from religion helped me focus on sicular-politics and it just reeks of world domination ! and ass kissing of the jews (if you are a real American with brains then *you know* ) that own all the world banks including the Federal reserve which contrary to peoples believes is not a branch of the US gov, its a privately owned company (can you believe that !!!!) that is used mainly for the manipulation and control foreign policy through the exploitation of human greed !


----------



## jessy koons (Apr 25, 2012)

nedguy said:


> I cant belive a thread with such a stupid opening post is still up ! so let me get this straight the our zionist controlled CIA openly agrees with Osama Bin-laden to establishes and funds a group of extremists called alqaida, then 20 years later (and concluding billion dollar deals with the world famous and successful Bin-Laden group(his sibblings anf uncle) ),in the mean while all the big shots (look it up) fail to show up at the WTC the day that 5 jets from across one of the most guarded airfields in the world are jacked, of which one got made it all the way to the pentagon and hit it (perhaps one of the most heavily guarded but definitely the most sophistically guarded governmental building in the world! ) but there was no camera footage released whatsoever ? (except a stupid one showing a little explosion but no planes crashing!!) 5 years later the US controlls 90% of the worlds supply of opiates (probably the most important drug ever needed by mankind)  not to mention all the other benefits that came along this war and presence in the area!
> 
> 
> i feel deeply sorry and sad for any deaths thats occurred due to this and even more sorry that the ones responsible more prosperous than ever before
> ...


Did you breath at all while you were writing this?

I agree with you that the opening post on this thread is idiotic but Wiley is a 'special needs' participant and we love him for the irony and for the humor potential in answering his rants.

If jews are controlling the world ( or at least the banks ) then who's controlling the jews? Could it be you Mr. Nedguy? What are you hiding? Who are you affiliated with? Can I see some ID please?


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> US troops pissing on corpses emerge?


 Those poor marines never pissed on those guys, if you believe that you lack total common sense and decent vision....... Can you imagine a countries own news agencies lying about their own troops for greed. They knew it never happened but kept the lie going for ratings..........What a total disgrace, libral media my ass, kind of like rich libral socialite wifes who love their illegal aliens cheap labor then crying for the rights of poor illegals..... Only one thing on their mind. Money......................................................... And at the cost of American troops lives.......................Fucking Bullshit, man I'm pissed about that, why isn't everyone pissed about this? Wasn't it obvious? Oh wait, they blurred the lies hoping you wouldn't notice....... NBC ring a bell?


----------



## nedguy (Apr 25, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> Did you breath at all while you were writing this?
> 
> I agree with you that the opening post on this thread is idiotic but Wiley is a 'special needs' participant and we love him for the irony and for the humor potential in answering his rants.
> 
> If jews are controlling the world ( or at least the banks ) then who's controlling the jews? Could it be you Mr. Nedguy? What are you hiding? Who are you affiliated with? Can I see some ID please?


ii guess to you its inconceivable to write any phrases that are over 2 lines long . 

humorous potential my a**, its thats simple : he opened this thread to spit poison over a religion in a marijuana culture website ! what does "special needs" participant mean ? and you love him coz he simply said something you'd like to say but cant, coz you have a tad more self control ,but not all that SC coz you still slip and expose yourself once a few do do first (always after a few start first !) thats called crocodile humor so don't play that card
[h=3][/h]finally, your last line just kinda tells me you are a late teen or v.early 20's adolescent . if I were controlling the jews I wouldn't be saying that the jews were controlling us ! i'd just shut up and remain atop my rainbow !


----------



## nedguy (Apr 25, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Those poor marines never pissed on those guys, if you believe that you lack total common sense and decent vision....... Can you imagine a countries own news agencies lying about their own troops for greed. They knew it never happened but kept the lie going for ratings..........What a total disgrace, libral media my ass, kind of like rich libral socialite wifes who love their illegal aliens cheap labor then crying for the rights of poor illegals..... Only one thing on their mind. Money......................................................... And at the cost of American troops lives.......................Fucking Bullshit, man I'm pissed about that, why isn't everyone pissed about this? Wasn't it obvious? Oh wait, they blurred the lies hoping you wouldn't notice....... NBC ring a bell?


do you even follow the news ? four GI's pulled out their dicks for what? root aeration perhaps?
please read the article,watch the video and reply with your thoughts ! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2085378/US-troops-urinating-dead-Afghan-bodies-video-used-Taliban-recruitment-tool.html


----------



## tjsap24 (Apr 25, 2012)

"Slay the unbelievers wherever you find them. Quran 2:191
Make war on the infidels living in your neighborhood. Quran 9:123
When opportunity arises, kill the infidels wherever you catch them. Quran 9:5
Any religion other than Islam is not acceptable. Quran 3:85
The Jews and the Christians are perverts; fight them.... Quran 9:30
Maim and crucify the infidels if they criticize Islam Quran 5:33
Punish the unbelievers with garments of fire, hooked iron rods, boiling water; melt their skin and bellies. Quran22:19
The unbelievers are stupid; urge the Muslims to fight them. Quran 8:65
Muslims must not take the infidels as friends. Quran 3:28
Terrorize and behead those who believe in scriptures other than the Quran. Quran 8:12
Muslims must muster all weapons to terrorize the infidels. Quran 8:60
"I shall cast terror into the hearts of the infidels. Strike off their heads, strike off the very tips of their fingers. Qur'an 8:12,


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 25, 2012)

tjsap24 said:


> "Slay the unbelievers wherever you find them.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 2:191
> &#8220;Make war on the infidels living in your neighborhood.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 9:123
> &#8220;When opportunity arises, kill the infidels wherever you catch them.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 9:5
> &#8220;Any religion other than Islam is not acceptable.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 3:85
> ...


The bible has plenty of hate too, but not all Christians are considered terrorists. Not all Muslims are such fundamentalists. The ones that are represent a very small but over represented percentage. Can you name a positive result of our wars?


----------



## nedguy (Apr 25, 2012)

and by the way when i'm saying the jew I actually refer to the zionist jews not your average joe jew which has nothing to do with this shit


----------



## DreamTime (Apr 25, 2012)

tjsap24 said:


> "Slay the unbelievers wherever you find them. Quran 2:191
> Make war on the infidels living in your neighborhood. Quran 9:123
> When opportunity arises, kill the infidels wherever you catch them. Quran 9:5
> Any religion other than Islam is not acceptable. Quran 3:85
> ...



*I'll see your Quran quotes and raise you some creepy bible versus:*

"Happy shall he be, that taketh and dasheth thy little ones against the stones" - Palms 137:9

"Behold, I will corrupt your seed, and spread dung upon your faces, even the dung of your solemn feasts; and one shall take you away with it." - Malachi 2:3

"hath he not sent me to the men which sit on the wall, that they may eat their own dung, and drink their own piss with you?" - 2 Kings 18:27

"There she lusted after her lovers, whose genitals were like those of donkeys and whose emission was like that of horses. - Ezekiel" 23:30

"And thou shalt eat the fruit of thine own body, the flesh of thy sons and of thy daughters, which the LORD thy God hath given thee" - Deuteronomy 28:53


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2012)

nedguy said:


> and by the way when i'm saying the jew I actually refer to the zionist jews not your* average joe jew* which has nothing to do with this shit


I like this phrase, 'average joe jew'. Sounds like a promising comic strip...


----------



## jessy koons (Apr 25, 2012)

nedguy said:


> ii guess to you its inconceivable to write any phrases that are over 2 lines long .
> 
> humorous potential my a**, its thats simple : he opened this thread to spit poison over a religion in a marijuana culture website ! what does "special needs" participant mean ? and you love him coz he simply said something you'd like to say but cant, coz you have a tad more self control ,but not all that SC coz you still slip and expose yourself once a few do do first (always after a few start first !) thats called crocodile humor so don't play that card
> finally, your last line just kinda tells me you are a late teen or v.early 20's adolescent . if I were controlling the jews I wouldn't be saying that the jews were controlling us ! i'd just shut up and remain atop my rainbow !


Man, you nailed me good. I thought I could get in a few pithy sound bites to cut you down but you struck back with a vengeance and I am feeling small now.

I am able to write phrases that are over 2 lines long but I ain't gonna now just to spite you. See what your sarcastic brand of humor does?

As for my age, man you nailed it exactly. I am a late teen or very early twenties adolescent. Is crocodile humor the same as crocodile tears? I don't play cards and can't understand the reference. Are you making fun of me?

I guess if you were controller of the jews then it would be really stupid for you to complain about jews being in control because then we would know that you weren't in control of the jews because a person in control of the jews would be really smart in order to 

control the jews and telling everyone about the jews being in control would jeopardize your control. Are you a 'special needs ' guy because you sure seem like one.


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 25, 2012)

abandonconflict said:


> I was in Basic training on 9-11 and I remember how fired up I was to go commit acts of aggression in a preemptive war of aggression against a people guilty by association for something that was carried out against people I never met. While I was there, real friends of mine died. Does that help you feel better? It never helped me. Sorry about your wife, but I doubt that your hate will ever make you feel any better. It sure as hell won't bring her back, but if enough Americans hate enough Muslims, maybe more marriages will end with deaths. You need to forgive, not only for yourself, but for the rest of us. Don't associate your memory of the person you love with only hate.
> 
> For the rest of you, stop the fear mongering, these wars have never produced a positive result.
> 
> [video]http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/inside-islam-what-billion-muslims-really-think/[/video]


Forgiveness undoubtedly has its virtues...maybe I will be able to forgive one day...I certainly didn't just wake up one day and say to myself "Gee, I think I'll start hating Muslims"...I was provoked...in an unforgettable way...


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 25, 2012)

Harrekin said:


> You need to look in the mirror bro...I'm sure Iraqis and Afghanis love seeing clips of US soldiers driving around in American tanks killing people to the likes of Lamb of God?
> 
> Or when US combat troops go cuckoo and then go door to door and murder 16 men, women and children?
> 
> ...


Hello in there, I'm certainly no defender of Christians...and US citizens and military are not blameless in the way they treat other people...but I love and respect the US military as a whole...

What about the stupid fucks in Afghanistan who rioted because a few Quarans were accidentally burned?...they were so stupid that in rioting, they killed more of their own people than their hated enemy...

American soldiers (I work in the defense industry so I come into contact with many of them) come back from the middle-east with stories about how the stupid fucks pull down their pants in public, shit into their left hand, and throw it aside like it was just another thing to do in a normal day...filthy bastards


----------



## WileyCoyote (Apr 25, 2012)

OK, I've caused enough trouble. I'll leave this thread now.


----------



## Islam (Apr 26, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Wow, Jesus can be trashed here, but Mohammed? Appearantly not. I have posted 2 different threads about stupid fucking Muslims, both deleted by moderators. A real double-standard.
> 
> I guess this thread will be deleted as well. But not before I say that Muslims suck more than Christians do. Fuck you Muslims, and moderators too...


I love you too


----------



## billybob420 (Apr 26, 2012)

The loudest always get the most attention.

You ever see someone making a lot of noise they're probably up to no good.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 26, 2012)

InfidelUniversity said:


> Wrong, Islam takes the cake.....
> 
> "Slay the unbelievers wherever you find them.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 2:191
> &#8220;Make war on the infidels living in your neighborhood.&#8221; Qur&#8217;an 9:123
> ...


this are just Claims not actual facts. learn to see the truth not just claims. im not a christian or jew so dont think im choosing sides. i just can see the truth and you must seek it and believe it.


----------



## InfidelUniversity (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay, I will judge by actions, they speak lowder that words anyways.............


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Wow, Jesus can be trashed here, but Mohammed? Appearantly not. I have posted 2 different threads about stupid fucking Muslims, both deleted by moderators. A real double-standard.
> 
> I guess this thread will be deleted as well. But not before I say that Muslims suck more than Christians do. Fuck you Muslims, and moderators too...


Maybe the admins are just worried of the servers getting suicide bombed!?!?!?

I googled Muhammed Muslim God and found this pic







so much for peace loving


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 9, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Maybe the admins are just worried of the servers getting suicide bombed!?!?!?
> 
> I googled Muhammed Muslim God and found this pic
> 
> ...


wow that pic really changed my perspective

its a real good thing that sort of thing doesnt happen in america you know all those "peace luvin christians"


----------



## SkyeHighChickie (May 9, 2012)

Personally I find Islam to be more violent & decetful upon closer examination than they portend publicly. Why do "non-extremist" muslims not stand up in hoards across the countries against honor killings, beheadings of "infidels", suicide bombers, their treatment of women, etc? There are slightly more muslims than chrisitans across the world, yet I haven't read of or seen video of any group of organized muslims wholeheartedly decrying their fellow muslims' horrid & atrocious behaviors upon their fellow humans, much less acting upon it to eliminate that sort of attitude in their followers. mohammed was merely a desert prophet. I don't hate any religious group, but I am honestly very distrustful of muslims. I know their religious leaders encourage them to kill me & my family because we are infidel christians & they probably hate the fact that I happily bare & show my face, my arms, my legs & ankles & don't care what man is around when I do. Each person tho earns respect & with respect comes trust with me, so it doesn't matter what you believe once you earn my respect....but I don't respect honor killers, suicide bombers etc.


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (May 9, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Wow, Jesus can be trashed here, but Mohammed? Appearantly not. I have posted 2 different threads about stupid fucking Muslims, both deleted by moderators. A real double-standard.
> 
> I guess this thread will be deleted as well. But not before I say that Muslims suck more than Christians do. Fuck you Muslims, and moderators too...


the muslims were and are decieved just like the christains there was not any one named jesus


----------



## BA142 (May 9, 2012)

Oh who cares Islam and Christianity are both outdated and ridiculous


----------



## WileyCoyote (May 9, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Oh who cares Islam and Christianity are both outdated and ridiculous


You may be the one who makes the most sense of any replier in this thread...


----------



## Smoke Friend (May 11, 2012)

*"Slay the unbelievers wherever you find them. Quran 2:191
Make war on the infidels living in your neighborhood. Quran 9:123
When opportunity arises, kill the infidels wherever you catch them. Quran 9:5
Any religion other than Islam is not acceptable. Quran 3:85
The Jews and the Christians are perverts; fight them.... Quran 9:30
Maim and crucify the infidels if they criticize Islam Quran 5:33
Punish the unbelievers with garments of fire, hooked iron rods, boiling water; melt their skin and bellies. Quran22:19
The unbelievers are stupid; urge the Muslims to fight them. Quran 8:65
Muslims must not take the infidels as friends. Quran 3:28
Terrorize and behead those who believe in scriptures other than the Quran. Quran 8:12
Muslims must muster all weapons to terrorize the infidels. Quran 8:60
"I shall cast terror into the hearts of the infidels. Strike off their heads, strike off the very tips of their fingers. Qur'an 8:12*

Sigh, guys look for you're self and you may find the truth.

http://www.quranexplorer.com/quran/

I suggest every who looks this up to also find an explanation of the verse. I will give one example.

*tjsap24  states*.
*"Slay the unbelievers wherever you find them. Quran 2:191*

What i found doing a few minutes of research.

I find it important to add 2:190 as-well. even tho it would be better to read it all from the beginning however there is not enough writing space and i don't think a lot of you would read it all, lets start.

(2:190) Fight in the way of Allah against those who fight against you but do not transgress, for Allah does not love transgressors. 


(2:191) Kill them whenever you confront them and drive them out from where they drove you out. (For though killing is sinful) wrongful persecution is even worse than killing. Do not fight against them near the Holy Mosque unless they fight against you; but if they fight against you kill them, for that is the reward of such unbelievers.​Now for explanation, there is a lot of wisdom in few words and you could write a whole book for just one verse if you had the knowledge for it, but i will keep it short and copy paste the first explanation i found, I'm sure there are many more that are way better but that is for you to research if you wish.

The believers are asked to fight those who hindered their efforts in the cause of God, and acted with hostility towards them merely because they sought to fashion human life according to the revealed guidance of God. Earlier, when they were weak and scattered, the Muslims were asked merely to preach and be patient with the wrongful repression meted out to them by their opponents. However, now that a small city state had been established in Madina they were commanded for the first time to unsheathe their swords against those who had resorted to armed hostility against their movement of reform. It was some time after this injunction that the Battle of Badr took place, to be followed by several other battles.

The believers are told that material interests should not be the motivation for their fighting, that they should not take up arms against those who were not in opposition to the true faith, that they should not resort to unscrupulous methods or to the indiscriminate killing and pillage which characterized the wars of the pre-Islamic era, the Age of Ignorance. The excesses alluded to in this verse are acts such as taking up arms against women and children, the old and the injured, mutilation of the dead bodies of the enemy, uncalled-for devastation through the destruction of fields and livestock, and other similar acts of injustice and brutality. In the Hadith all these acts have been prohibited. The real intent of the verse is to stress that force should be used only when its use is unavoidable, and only to the extent that is absolutely necessary.

Here the word fitnah is used in the sense of 'persecution'. It refers to a situation whereby either a person or a group is subjected to harassment and intimidation for having accepted, as true, a set of ideas contrary to those currently held, and for striving to effect reforms in the existing order of society by preaching what is good and condemning what is wrong. Such a situation must be changed, if need be, by the force of arms. 

Bloodshed is bad, but when one group of people imposes its ideology and forcibly prevents others from accepting the truth, then it becomes guilty of an even more serious crime. In such circumstances, it is perfectly legitimate to remove that oppressive group by the force of arms.


----------



## Tbot (May 11, 2012)

First of all, all religion is bullshit. Second, your a piece of shit for spreading hate.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 11, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> Hate is a relative term...but Muslims are not relative...they simply unconditionally hate us and should be deported from the US...en masse *tomorrow*...with bacon stuffed down their throats, and up their...well, you know...





WileyCoyote said:


> Well, I don't love you...if you're in the US, then please relocate to a third-world Muslim country where people still wipe their ass with their left hand...and take a bite from your left hand every now and then and think of me...


yeah thats unconditional hate you bigot


----------



## InCognition (May 14, 2012)

WileyCoyote said:


> In the grand scheme of things, I know I can't expect any of you to understand my loss...My wife crashed into the World Trade Center at about 500 miles per hour...while we were talking on our cell phones...she knew what was happening even as I was denying it...our call ended in "I love you...tell the kids that I love them..."...then only static on the line...*the beginning of my life-long nightmare...thanks to radical fucking Muslims*...all hoping for a few virgins in heaven...doesn't that make you women out there cringe?...if not everyone else as well...


That thought process right there... that's why you have a pathetically weak mind.


----------



## Mack Buchanan (May 15, 2012)

Kill them all.... And let god sort em out..


----------



## Zoltan44x (May 15, 2012)

Christians started to change the religious perspective back in the 16th century. Long way has taken. 
Muslims never did or will anytime in the next 1000 years.
They dont,wont and cant question. 
Its just forbidden or You loose Your fucking head. 

After all, I have no faith on any of the religions around.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 15, 2012)

why not make a thread titled
Did the Holocaust really happen ?
were jews really made into lampshades, ashtrays and bars of soap ? 
see how long that lasts LOL


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 15, 2012)

Mack Buchanan said:


> Kill them all.... And let god sort em out..


I submit that a more ignorant statement couldn't be made.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I submit that a more ignorant statement couldn't be made.


Ignorant? More like psychotic...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 16, 2012)

How many people has america killed? Really I want to know. How many countries are we at war with right now. Not just the war on terror but all the other dumb shit our country is doing when no one is looking. Since I have been a child muslims have been able to kill what a few thousand Americans. I don't think between the gulf war and the one in Iraq and Afghanistan we have lost 10000 troops, not that it is not sad, but I've heard the death count in Iraq is over 500000 so far (I'm not quoting that as fact, were not required to keep track of how many we kill). We are also all over Africa and Central and south America. I used to live in the southwest part of the country where there is just as many illegal immigrants as there is Americans and they bust cocaine by the semi full. Where I was at everyone know how to find weed and coke and lots and lots of it. Not I know up in Michigan and Montana there are all kind of people with huge stashes of weapons and all kinds of gangs all over with huge stashes of weapons and in every major city in this country almost every hotel and 7-11 are owned by muslims. So if there is all these way to get weapons and Muslims and Mexicans and drugs and everything thing you can imagine into our country, why isn't anything happening if they hated us so much. If mexicans started a war with us they would have millions dead the first day (because there already here) and the muslims death toll is so low, especially on our own soil. 

I think it is all a joke. It took a few planeloads of people to do this, they couldn't even pick a fight with real weapons. If muslim were out to us they would do something about it other than recruit suicidal pilots. 

I'm sorry if I'm hurting anyone feeling, no ones death is a joke but this whole 911 and the war on terror is just sick and I have a hard time respecting people who don't see what our country is doing to the rest of the world. I know there is evil muslims and evil christians and just plain sick fuckers out there but most people don't have a clue how little respect for life the rulers of America really have. 

There is no peace in killing! Unless defending yourself or others its just murder. Now I someone comes through your village with tanks and machine guns kicking down doors then who is defending who. 

If the were that out to get us then why don't they! Wake up!


----------

